# Deus Brut Flanders



## pmolou (1/7/08)

ok after reading about this beer and seeing its price which i cant afford i was wondering if anyone has a recipe or can hint at what a recipe would be like for Deus Brut Flanders

looks very interesting and tasty


----------



## Adamt (1/7/08)

I had some of this a week and a bit ago at the Wheatsheaf... all I can say is good luck replicating it at home. It tastes like belgian beer champagne!

It's quite light in colour and probably starts around 1.080 and finishes close to 1.000, maybe even lower. I'm guessing you'll need champagne yeast to achieve the right dryness but I'm not sure what belgian yeast to use for the bulk of it. To get the right carbonation you'll probably need champers bottles.

Cheers


----------



## n00ch (1/7/08)

It's a great beer but yes at $50-$60 a bottle not really one you have often.

I've never tried to make one but the Maltose Falcons did and its quite a good read. Here is the link.

Good luck.


----------



## pmolou (1/7/08)

sounds like a very challenging beer to brew
i think i might not try clone it but replicate something in its tyle
a very dry highly carbed blegian


----------



## Cortez The Killer (1/7/08)

There's a recipe for it in BYO - 150 Clone Recipes

Well worth getting a copy 

Cheers


----------



## therook (1/7/08)

Straight from BYO

5kg Malterie Franco-Belge pale ale
.5kg Weyerman Acidulated
2.27kg dextrose
2.25 AAU tettnanger hops
15g whole kernel coriander
10.5 g bentonite

yeast
Wyeast 1388, 3021 and 3347

Multiple, multiple step mash

OG - 1.102
FG - 1.012 - 1.014
IBU - 8
SRM 5-6
ABV 11.3 - 11.6

Rook


----------



## Asher (1/7/08)

> 10.5 g bentonite



?


----------



## therook (1/7/08)

Asher said:


> ?




Asher ...page 49 of BYO 150 clasic clone recipes

It looks like its some sort of finining you have to add it at different stages of fermentation.

e.g ferment at 21c and then fine with bentonite.

Rook


----------



## kirem (1/7/08)

Bento is a very common wine fining for heat stability. In this case added during ferment of sparkling wine for protein stabilisation, better to leave some unstability in there for mouth feel.

It isn't normally added as riddling agent as there are far better options like inoclair


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (1/7/08)

Asher said:


> ?




Bentonite is a form of clay. Why the F the recipe calls for it is beyond me.


BYB


----------



## kirem (1/7/08)

There is a fine line between adding too much and overfining and destroying your mouth feel. Always err on the underfining side.

If you aren't going to let your beer get hot or warm to the point it becomes unstable then don't worry about the bento.

Maybe add a touch in the bottle to help the yeast form a clump.

Try and source some, Bidules as well

I have purchased a couple of bottles of Deuz for tasting and will be having a crack at copying it with a few improvements to the above recipe.

I have access to some of the best sparkling winemakers going and the equipment and additives to boot.

OF course I am happy to share these resources.


----------



## ausdb (1/7/08)

kirem said:


> Try and source some, Bidules as well


Are they the little cup thingies you put in before the tirage cap? I saw some condomy like things in an american winemaking book that you used in place of a bidule and cap, so once you have riddled the bottle you just fold the condom bit over and the yeast stays trapped but finding a source has come up zilch. I will scan a pic to illustrate what I am talking about as a Deus like beer has been on my things to do list for a while now.


----------



## kirem (1/7/08)

Yes bidule is the little cage type thing.

I'll try and get extra so I can share.

I wonder if a yeast franger would be on tight enough to hold the pressure


----------



## white.grant (1/7/08)

This is fascinating, I''ve not had the pleasure of tasting this beer but I think I'm going to have too (after dry july that is). 

There's a description of the methode champenoise process on the maltose falcon site here http://www.maltosefalcons.com/tech/methode_champenoise/

cheers

Grant


----------



## pmolou (1/7/08)

i was wondering is it really necessay to remove all the yeast? does this give a distinctive flavour profile to the beer or just makes it clear?


----------



## kirem (1/7/08)

pmolou said:


> i was wondering is it really necessay to remove all the yeast? does this give a distinctive flavour profile to the beer or just makes it clear?



yes. the yeast will give the beer a flavour and mouth feel. try decanting a CPA and tasting it then try mixing through the yeast and tasting it, or try doing it with one of your own.


----------



## twowhits (3/7/08)

Full article on this beer BYO May-June 2004 pg 32-35. Talks about working out the recipe, fermentation process and aging/bottling as per champagne.

Regards

Andrew


----------



## ausdb (4/7/08)

kirem said:


> I wonder if a yeast franger would be on tight enough to hold the pressure


The yeast frangers look like this and get held down with a wire cage, but there does not seem to be much information around about them. 
http://www.vinotheque.ca/english/equipment...ling%20supplies


----------



## stowaway (4/7/08)

Can anyone tlel me if Deus Brut flanders tastes like beer or tastes like champagn?

Im interesting in buying some if it has a beer taste...


----------



## bconnery (9/7/08)

stowaway said:


> Can anyone tlel me if Deus Brut flanders tastes like beer or tastes like champagn?
> 
> Im interesting in buying some if it has a beer taste...


Both. 
It has a belgian strong ale taste up front. Some funkiness, spiciness and other things competing for attention on your tastebuds and your nose. 
It finishes like a champagne. 
The interplay between the flavour and finish is part of what makes this such a complex and interesting beer. 
I saw a review that described it as a cross between Duvel and Dom Perigon and while it isn't a match of either that is a good description of what you can expect. 
I also think the underlying beer is sufficiently good quality that an un-champagned, as it where, version would be a top notch drop...
The bottles I tried were 2006 vintage.


----------



## kirem (21/11/08)

Santa came early.......

View attachment 22692


----------



## Muggus (21/11/08)

kirem said:


> Santa came early.......
> 
> View attachment 22692


Oooo nice Kirem! 2006 vintage by the looks?

Tried it for the first time on my birthday a few months back. Also an 06, checking out the bottle. Very nice beer. Rich and complex yet elegant. Bit of the sweet side by my reckoning though.
Anyone know if its worth putting away for a few years? Would that take the edge off that sweetness?


----------



## kirem (22/11/08)

Muggus said:


> Oooo nice Kirem! 2006 vintage by the looks?
> 
> Anyone know if its worth putting away for a few years? Would that take the edge off that sweetness?



Yep 2006.

I am going to drink one and then make a decision on drinking the other or putting it away.


----------



## grod5 (22/11/08)

I picked up a bottle a few years back and enjoyed it with the father in law. Co$t me 50 odd bucks at the time. I was in Melbourne in August and saw a bottle in a Spencer St bottle shop (opposite the old railway building- not the station) for $35 from memory. I love Melbourne.

daniel


----------



## neonmeate (22/11/08)

while this wouldn't be a bad beer for $15, it's a total rip off in my opinion for that price. nothing extra except for a bit more CO2 than you would get in a Duvel, and as Muggus says it's sweet. I also taste solvent and fusels.
Personally I don't think it's anywhere near Duvel, Chimay White, westmalle tripel, Trois Monts, Dupont Avec les bons voeux or moinette, vivat triple, or moa st josephs to name just a few readily available strong blond beers with much better flavours and well under half the price...

moa st josephs in particular is OUTSTANDING to my palate


----------



## kirem (22/11/08)

it is more of a curio for me.


----------



## Muggus (22/11/08)

neonmeate said:


> moa st josephs in particular is OUTSTANDING to my palate


Have a bottle of this in my fridge that i've kept for a 'special occassion'. 
Saturdays are special occasions right? :icon_drunk: 

On the topic of Moa beers, I found it a bit odd that they bottle their normal lager and wheat beer in corked 750ml bottles, but keep the likes of St Josephs and the limited release 5 Hop Ale (which was very nice) in 375ml bottles. Typically breweries do it around the other way.
Then again, they are Kiwis!


----------

